# Currency Exchange



## Donaldson1984 (Oct 2, 2007)

i used SGM-FX to do my foreign exchange currency transfers, they were really helpful and i compared against other companies and they were the best. first i did 1000 dollars when i stayed in a hotel for a couple of day and then 150,000 dollars when i moved everything else out. Definately reccomend it ww w.sgm-fx. com or + 0044 (0) 207 220 1740.

Gd luck! 
JAmes


----------

